# 2.0 making wierd whining noise



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

whats up fellow 2.0ers
so i need your help once again. For a while now my 2.0 has been making a wierd whining noise. Kind of like a super charger whining whenever I accelerate or decelerate. Its quite annoying and it worries me cause i have no idea what it is. All i can think of is the timing belt and i keep thinking one day its gonna snap. Also my power steering is WAY too noisy. whenever i turn the wheel it makes excessive whining noises. So maybe im low on power steering. I cant seem to locate the power steering reservoir so could someone help a fellow noob out. One last thing is the engine makes a ticking noise when its idling. I cant help but think asll these noises are belt related but i dont know. Im not an expert. I drive a 2005 jetta 2.0 BBW. I got it with 64k miles and its now at 74k. I dont know anything about the previous owner...I dont know if the timing belt was done when it was supposed to. I recently had the water pump replaced with the newer metal impeller pump but the timing belt, serpentine, etc was not done with it. your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

bump
anybody?


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

do you have a hydrolic or manual timing belt tensioner? Im not familiar with the 2.0 timing systems but my tensioner was to tight on my 16 valve and made the same exact 'super charger' noise..


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (GLI_jetta)*

hmm im not too sure really. thats something im gonna have to find out


----------



## lorddrek (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

I'll take a stab at this. My AEG has a whine that increases with RPMs kinda like a sick turbo. I bought a mechanics stethoscope and traced it to my non functioning A/C compressor. I will be yanking that garbage off as soon as the weather is a bit more favorable.


----------



## viper5b (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

i just did a obd1 head/270 cam swap into my 98 jetta 2.0l...put it all together, started it, and heard this noise...scared the heck outta me...thought it was my cam or something...i have the hydralic tensioner for the timing belt and all i had to do was pry the hydralic tensioner shock up higher to put more tension on the belt and nice and quiet...hope this is your problem too...if you have the mechanical tensioner then i have no idea...pull ur upper timing belt cover and look and the tensioner pulley right below ur cam gear...hydralic tensioner will have a arm attached to it that comes from the hydralic shock...maybe someone can post a good pic of this up here for you...good luck


----------



## hakershermarkt (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

This may not be entirely helpful, but my power steering pump has a loose bearing that makes it really noisy. It kind of sounds like gravel being tossed around when the gar is idling, and yes, when I accelerate the noise changes to a sort of "turbo" esque sound I guess you could say.
I have another pump from a parts car and I'm going to put it on when the weather gets warmer. (It's cold as balls here in Canada right now).
There is also a power steering belt tensioner, which sort of looks like a goofy skateboard wheel. It also has a bunch of bearings in it, and it can be worn out too. Fire up the engine, pop the hood and poke around and see what is making the racket, take a photo of it and post it back here.


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (hakershermarkt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hakershermarkt* »_This may not be entirely helpful, but my power steering pump has a loose bearing that makes it really noisy. It kind of sounds like gravel being tossed around when the gar is idling, and yes, when I accelerate the noise changes to a sort of "turbo" esque sound I guess you could say.
I have another pump from a parts car and I'm going to put it on when the weather gets warmer. (It's cold as balls here in Canada right now).
There is also a power steering belt tensioner, which sort of looks like a goofy skateboard wheel. It also has a bunch of bearings in it, and it can be worn out too. Fire up the engine, pop the hood and poke around and see what is making the racket, take a photo of it and post it back here.



thanks for all the input guys
ill take a look this weekend when i have time. Ive tried to locate the noise but i cant find it. the ticking noise can be heard at idle but i cant find the source. and i cant listen to the whining noise with the hood open cause it only happens with the accelerator being pressed and while its moving. if im parked and i rev the engine i dont hear it. its only while in gear and driving that it makes the supercharger noise. and its driving me insane! when i turn too the power steering just sounds like its going through agony! ahhh its driving me nuts. I want those sound gone. its just so aggravating driving around a car that looks brand new but the engine sounds like its 20 years old. it makes me feel like its gonna break.


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

and also itd be really helpful if someone could post pictures of all this stuff up for me and help me out
i know my car basics and i know where most stuff is...but im only 17. i dont have money to send it to a mechanic and i dont have any experience really doing any work myself. but i want to learn. I know where the timing belt is but no idea what the tensioner, etc look like


----------



## viper5b (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

ill try to find some pics...kinda sounds like you have some tranny probs though bud


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (viper5b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viper5b* »_ill try to find some pics...kinda sounds like you have some tranny probs though bud

i really hope its not tranny related


----------



## viper5b (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

the tickin noise sounds like either lifters or the slack when i neutral in ur trans...the whining is either ur timing belt or power steering


----------



## twopointfast (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

when was the last time you checked your oil? that could account for the ticking noise. 2.0 also makes a crazy super/turbocharger sound, but only when i accelerate, and only when its cold (both engine and outdoor temperature). its been over a year now with this sound and i still cant figure it out


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (twopointfast)*

i change my oil every 3-4 thousand miles. thats not the source. cause last oil change all the noises were still there
and yea i feel you. its the most annoying thing ever


----------



## ognjen28 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

my car had a same SC noise and it turned out it was a alternator going out. Good luck


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (lorddrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lorddrek* »_I'll take a stab at this. My AEG has a whine that increases with RPMs kinda like a sick turbo. I bought a mechanics stethoscope and traced it to my non functioning A/C compressor. I will be yanking that garbage off as soon as the weather is a bit more favorable. 

I second this suggestion, as well as checking the alternator. My 97 had the same SC noise and sound of ball bearings bouncing around at high speed. I discovered a crapped out AC compressor/clutch bearing and promptly bypassed it with a VR6 water pump pulley. Not to say that that will be your solution, but should get you digging. GL.


----------



## MyVDUBRubs (Jan 16, 2010)

have to guess the a/c compressor is the colprit you can buy a machanics stethascope a sears and check ur pully's that way to be sure


----------



## italianjetta (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine has had that same sound for the year that Ive owned it, so I thought it was normal. It gets louder when i slow down and take a turn... Anything i should look for?


----------



## lorddrek (Dec 23, 2009)

*Update*

Even though my A/C clutch bearing was shot I finally realized that turbo/supercharger sound was not the A/C after all but the power steering pump. The it was very similar to the sound of power steering when you crank the wheel hard and hold it. A kind of whine that would increase with the engine RPMs.
When I removed my pump of course it was filled with burnt smelling red ATF looking fluid. So that explains why in the 4 months I've had the car the pump went from quiet to screaching. I hope my rack is ok. I replaced the pump with a used one and will be flushing the system with mineral oil based fluid tomorrow.
P.S. Funny thing though the stethoscope would not pick up the pump whine just the worn clutch bearing. Must be because the pump noise was not vibration based.


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Update (lorddrek)*

I can almost promise that your ticking noise is a "stuck" hydrolic valve lifter. See if you can pinpoint whether its from the head or somewhere else.


----------



## Prosperus01 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (rexius13)*

Hey, I just researched this extensively in the forums for the last two weeks and for me the whining was due to the power steering fluid being too low. Now I have a 2001 Golf AEG and my power steering reservoir is located on the passenger-side next to the windshield wiper fluid reservoir. It should be in the same location for you. It has a Green Cap that requires a large flathead screwdriver to remove. Once you remove the power steering reservoir cap, it should have a dipstick attached to the bottom of the cap. If it turns out to be low, then you need to fill it with a certain kind of Power Steering Fluid (Very Important!). It's called Pentosin 11S. Check the link here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT
It's $30 shipped from ebay but I had it special ordered from Carquest Auto Parts and I paid $21 out the door. Hope this helps!


----------



## MyVDUBRubs (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: 2.0 making wierd whining noise (Prosperus01)*

alright i'm sticking with the a/c compressor. but a quick way to check would to be to take off the power steering belt, start the ca,r it makes the same noise its a/c ,if not is power steering pump... Theres a little trick for all you backyard machanics


----------



## eimajamie (Jul 29, 2008)

Back from the dead. Lol.
I've got the same issue.
2.0 4spd auto.
Whines when accelerating and decelerating. Noise goes away in neutral.
So I'm thinking trans or diff issue.
I've also been told that there is a final drive nut that backs off and could cause this issue.
Any thoughts?


----------



## eimajamie (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok so update.
I took my diff apart. It had sludge a half inch thick all around. Cleaned it well and put new fluid in. The gears were pretty worn so not all of the whine is gone but the noise is definitely different. I've looked around and a diff is going to run around $300. And about 5 hours of my time depending on how hard it is to get those damn snap rings in and out.


----------

